# ACAD gurus, please help....



## ptatohed (Jan 17, 2012)

I like to think of myself as pretty competent in AutoCAD but I can't figure this one out for the life of me...

I hope I can explain this clearly: When I rotate an object using grips, the object is not shown spinning in real time. I pick the object's grip, hit &lt;Enter&gt; &lt;Enter&gt; to go into the rotate command and the object will rotate some 45^ or so and freeze (visually).

If I use the command line "Rotate" command, the selected object(s) spin in real time or if I use grips to rotate and then use an object snap, it begins to spin in real time.

I just want to use grips and rotate my objects and be able to see them rotate.

I hope that made sense. Thanks everyone.

I have ACAD Civil 3D 2010.


----------



## guitarjamman (Jan 23, 2012)

Unfortunately there are always hidden bugs in programs like these. There are a hundred different ways to perform the rotate you are talking about and your current method was never tested fully during the BETA phase of AutoCAD. You can send an email to technical support so they can work out the kinks and hopefully fix it through an update in the future or you can find a new method and run with it.

I personally like using the keyboard when drafting. One hand on the keyboard, one hand on the mouse. If I need to rotate something, just type in "RO" and right click the mouse....

One option you can run with is to type "CUI" for customizable user interface. Within the new dialog box you can navigate to and update your keyboard shortcuts. Find a memorable key or pattern of keys for your favorite commands and enter them.

One other problem when using your method of rotating by grabbing and moving the snaps is that you could possibly be altering dimensions without knowing it.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks gj. I appreciate the reply. I thought I would get more replies here. I think I will join a CAD forum and ask there. Yeah, I like the keyboard too but grips are a big time saver. I click the object, put my cursor on the grip and hit the space bar twice - I'm in the rotate command. Otherwise it's type 'r' 'o' [Enter], pick object, [Enter], type 'e' 'n' 'd' (or other snap point) [Enter], pick end point - now I am in the rotate command. Again, thanks for the reply. If I figure it out, I'll post here.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 30, 2012)

Back when I was CAD'n a good forum was AUGI. I used to consider myself pretty competent, but have never tried to rotate the way you explained, just used the rotate command or MOCORO.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 13, 2012)

Got it! It wasn't an ACAD setting. It was in the control panel's 'Adjust visual effects' screen (Windows 7).


----------

